# ebay - ANy free Listing Promos about?



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

I have not seen any in several weeks. Just want to know if I am missing any, since they are now offering them to select sellers.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I have one for 7500 fixed price listings which ends tonight.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I've not seen any free listing offers in a while.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

I just got another one for 75,000 listings which runs through March 4. It is by invitation only. If you did not get an invitation you could try calling ebay to ask if they would extend you one.


----------



## katlupe (Nov 15, 2004)

They had a special for 500 free listings for sporting goods for nonstore sellers. I am still doing my 50 free listings for auction/buy it now combo. So that must still be in effect.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Elizabeth, Mine just showed up in my account too;

Get up to 75,000 Free Insertion Fees on Auction listings

Limit of 75,000 Auction-style listings. All existing selling limits apply. Learn More
02/24/13 00:00:01 PST
03/04/13 23:59:58 PST


----------

